# Who won what then....!!!!



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Have I missed a thread or was it in the 'removed' one, but who won what on Sunday ??

Some very deserving cars around so I would just like to know who's No.1


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

The results seem to be dotted round various threads mate, maybe a dedicated "who won what" thread would be a good idea mods.

The very nice lady, Mandi (gtmin on here) with the tidiest Mini I've ever seen won the indoor last 16 Showdown with Amilady's uber cool green Lupo coming second and a very respectable 3rd going to cortina jim.

A guy who's names escapes me  with a VW Jetta won the outdoor arrive and shine (at least I'm sure he did)

Steve Hugget (shugget on here) won the speed detailer comp. Great battle and lots of fun had on there.

Great day :thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

who won the angelwax raffle?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i realise i was the last to reply to this, so to bring up an old topic

which stand had all the blak bonnets to which you could use a machine, as i noticed a guy using far too much product and not using the machine correctly, hope that wasnt anybody on here? the gf said to have a go but im still a novice too at the moment


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Tazz said:


> i realise i was the last to reply to this, so to bring up an old topic
> 
> which stand had all the blak bonnets to which you could use a machine, as i noticed a guy using far too much product and not using the machine correctly, hope that wasnt anybody on here? the gf said to have a go but im still a novice too at the moment


so there is only one correct way to machine correct then ???

kelly


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Tazz said:


> i realise i was the last to reply to this, so to bring up an old topic
> 
> which stand had all the blak bonnets to which you could use a machine, as i noticed a guy using far too much product and not using the machine correctly, hope that wasnt anybody on here? the gf said to have a go but im still a novice too at the moment


It was "The Speed Detailers" stand.

Everyone entering was against the clock with a 15minute max time, to correct an area of a bonnet. So everybody rushing around getting tr correcting done ASAP.

Under normal circumstances none of te people that entered would work like that :lol:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

tazz said:


> who won the angelwax raffle?


meeeee!


----------

